# Proper sleep IS the cure



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

I am definitely been improving and proper sleep has been the key. Google online the causes of dp and you will find the major four being prolonged anxiety, stress, trauma, and SLEEP DEPRIVATION. and if you look at the list there then you can easily see that prolonged anxiety, stress, and trauma all cause improper REM sleep and the last will do the same of course. think about it, if someone had a trauma happen to them do you honestly think they would just go home and sleep like a baby? no, they probably would not for a while. if dp is product of a tired mind and you constantly worry about it and have anxiety over it then your brain will never rest and heal. Also if you look at these forums the only thing people say when they recover is that they forgot about it and continued with their normal life. when they continued with their normal life they began to fall back into their normal sleep cycle and eventually got the rest they needed.

Heres what ive been doing:
1. live as healthy as you can
2. Exercise a shit load so you will feel tired enough to go to sleep
3. before i go to bed i eat A LOT which then helps me sleep
4. SLEEP WITHOUT WORRYING ABOUT ANYTHING
5. regain some lost neurotransmitters like seratonin and all that so you will have the proper stuff to send to your brain to tell it it is time to rest
6. get out and do something during the day so you will be able to sleep during the night

Thats it its all up to you now to stop this bullshit and go get it.


----------



## resonantblue (Mar 15, 2011)

sounds really reasonable. I certainly feel like my mind is never relaxed enough to fall into a deep sleep and sleep is essential for restoring "normalcy"


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Well i have always been one of the shittiest sleepers on this world, i bet my life on that..

But as far as i know im a drug induced person and i don't really know if sleeping is my cause...

Greetings,
TheStarter


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

TheStarter said:


> Well i have always been one of the shittiest sleepers on this world, i bet my life on that..
> 
> But as far as i know im a drug induced person and i don't really know if sleeping is my cause...
> 
> ...


might not be the direct cause but proper sleep can be very beneficial trust me; i took a Tylenol pm last night and it knocked me out. it felt like my whole body was heavy as hell and all my anxiety left it was awesome and i feel better this morning.


----------



## Samurai (Jan 22, 2011)

Very true! The times that I've had severe DP were always proceeded by a breakdown caused by lack of sleep.


----------



## UK2020 (Mar 27, 2011)

I've definitely had what I'd call 'non-restorative' sleep, i.e. I often (99% of the time) wake up feeling more tired than I did when I went to bed.

Exercise and a good diet are absolutely key in helping restore the balance.

More recently I've been finding myself waking up 3-4 times during the night as though it's 8am and time to get up. That leads me to question whether my brain is muddled and not going through the full sleep patterns that it should be. I'm not a fan of sleeping tablets, I took 2 early on after my first anxiety problem and it felt like 'fake' sleep to me so I stopped using them.

Lying in bed for 5 hours trying to fall asleep is a fucking nightmare (ironically), it's always caused by worrying about something (in my case anyway).

In short, sleep problems for me are a symptom that can become a cause of DP if I worry about it enough.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

ive been sleeping properly for 10 years and i still have dp/dr...


----------



## chunks (Apr 6, 2011)

TheStarter said:


> Well i have always been one of the shittiest sleepers on this world, i bet my life on that..
> 
> But as far as i know im a drug induced person and i don't really know if sleeping is my cause...
> 
> ...


weed probably triggered your dr/dp which im sure would have been less likely to happen with a proper sleep pattern.
goodluck


----------



## Felicity (Feb 7, 2011)

I definitely think sleep is part of it but maybe not the whole cure, things like your social environment and nutrition affect your mental wellbeing too, sometimes to a large extent.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

If I'm not worrying about anything and then can fall asleep and get deep, restful sleep, then I am energized the next day and my DP is gone. There was another topic on this forum a few months ago that did talked about DP and sleep, but I have no idea where it is?


----------

